# Rare Pictures



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 28, 2007)

Tyler NEVER visits with the Donkeys




:

So Angelica caught the rare moment with these pics...






Bonding with Bunny



:






Doesn't he look like quite the Donkey Whisperer






Bonding with Abbie



:

* it is so Funny...Zepp just didn't understand who OR what Tyler was....his Jack instinct kicked in and he really didn't want him in the pasture...but in our backyard (where the pics were taken) he didn't seem to really mind him



:


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Jul 29, 2007)

Cute pictures!! Maybe Tyler and the donks will hang out more since he's rediscovered what irrestible creatures they are



: Cute, cute, cute... thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Jill (Jul 29, 2007)

I think he loves them and is just pretending he's no into them most days



:


----------



## MBhorses (Jul 29, 2007)

Great photos. He looks like he is enjoying them to me.


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Jul 30, 2007)

:bgrin LOL...Tyler is being SOOO sarcastic ..... he pulled off these pics really good



:

I did get him to brush Bunny out though



:


----------



## Emily's mom (Jul 31, 2007)

:bgrin Really nice pictures!!!!!!! :bgrin


----------



## HobbsFarm (Aug 3, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]That's too funny Teri!! I wanted to ask how much you had to pay Ty for "posing"...LOL :aktion033: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]He looks like he's having fun though![/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]It also looks beautiful weather that day too!!!!!



: [/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## Devon (Aug 3, 2007)

Jill said:


> I think he loves them and is just pretending he's no into them most days
> 
> 
> 
> :


lol 

Same



:


----------



## LiLDoNkEyGiRl (Aug 6, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]Heyyy! I took these pics! Ya i had to pretty much force him to take pics with them! I would take one pic of him then he tried to run away but he didnt get to far! Hahaha lol![/SIZE]


----------



## Cara (Aug 6, 2007)

I love the colour on those donkeys! i have never seen that before! :new_shocked: cute pics!!!! :aktion033:


----------



## iluvwalkers (Aug 7, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]i just love those pictures



: , Tyler is quiet the man...great poses...lol...Nikki[/SIZE]


----------

